# Main Street Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Main Street Coffee Company is the ultimate coffee experience, where the worlds best coffee is served alongside some of the best baked goods you've ever tasted. Our store is located on New York's Long Island in a historic seaside town called Bay Shore, inside a century old bank building.

At the Main Street Coffee Company we are dedicated to earth friendly products and packaging, and a commitment to local and sustainable goods. We serve organic coffees and home made baked goods, sandwiches and soups made fresh daily in our own kitchen. Our entire line of gourmet coffees are available in our store and online. We've been featured in Newsday and on Fox News.

We love Long Island and we work hard to support our local community by using local coffee roasters and local seasonal ingredients. We even use Long Island's last surviving dairy to supply us with fresh milk. And our hot cups and cold cups are environmentally friendly.

Good word travels fast. Our customers come from Brooklyn and beyond for our Blueberry Scones. And lately the Hampton celebs have made us a weekend detour. We're proud and humbled by the attention.

It's not just coffee.

Peace Love Coffee

More...


----------

